# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  كيفية تنزيل الويندوزXP مع الشرح بالصورة

## MR.X

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


لمن يريد ويندوز XP فإنه يجب أن يكون لديه الرام من 64 فما فوق لضمان أعلى جودة. 
أما الآن فمع الطريقة وهي كالتالي: 
-إذا كان الكمبيوتر شغال أعد تشغيله وإن كان مطفى شغله. 
2-عندما يبدأ الجهاز التشغيل في الشاشة السوداء إضغط Del إختصار ديليت 
وبعدها غالبا ما تأتيك شاشة زرقاء حرك بمفاتيح الأسهم إلى أن تصل للخيار 
BIOS FEATURES SETUP ثم اضغط انتر عليه سيفتح شاشة جديدة انزل إلى أن 
تصل إلى:BOOT SEQUENCE:C,A,SCS1 وغيرها بمفتاحيAGE UP,PAGE DOWN.إلى 
أن تصبح:BOOT SEQUENCE:CD-ROM,C,A.ثم اضغط بعدها على:Esc.وثم سيرجع بك 
إلى الصفحة الأولى انزل إلى أن تصل إلى:SAVE & EXIT SETUP.واضغط عليه 
بالإنتر وسيظهر لك مربع حوار مكتوب فيه:SAVE TO CMOS AND EXIT(Y/N)?1 
اضغط على الحرف Y من الكيبورد(لوحة المفاتيح)ثم اضغط إنتروسوف يعاد 
التشغيل. 
3-بعد إعادة التشغيل أدخل CD الويندوز فوراً وبسرعة. 

سوف يأتيك سطر وراح تلاحظ ان CD داخل السيدي روم يدور اضغط ENTER فوراً وبيجيك التالي/ 
عند الاقلاع سوف يقوم الجهاز بقراءة الCD وسف تظهر الشاشه (windows setup) وهي باللون الازرق...مثل الصورة... 

سوف يأتيك سطر وراح تلاحظ ان CD داخل السيدي روم يدور اضغط ENTER فوراً وبيجيك التالي/ 
عند الاقلاع سوف يقوم الجهاز بقراءة الCD وسف تظهر الشاشه (windows setup) وهي باللون الازرق...مثل الصورة 


ثم تظهر شاشة ..طبعا اضغط انتر للتنصيب وحرف R لعملية اصلاح الويندوز... 
* راح يعيد التشغيل تلقائيا 
* راح تجيك صفحه (زرقاء) welcome to setup WINDOWS SETUP 
* اضغط انتر للتنزيل الان 
* وحرف (R) لعملية الاصلاح 
* و (F3) لالغاء التنزيل 


اضغط على F8 

راح يعطيك خيارات نظام الملفات وراح يعرضلك حجم البارتشن اللي راح تنزل عليه الــXP 
ملاحظه... تاكد بان الحجم هو حجم الدرايف الو البارتشن اللي انت تريد التنزيل عليه مثلا الـــD

هنا راح يعطيك الخيارات... 
* تهيئة البارتشن لاستخدام نظام الملفات NTFS والفورمات راح يكون سريع.. 
* تهيئة البارتشن لاستخدام نظام الملفات FAT والفورمات او التهيئة راح تكون سريعه 
* تهيئة البارتشن لاستخدام نظام الملفات NTFS والفورمات راح يكون عادي 
* تهيئة البارتشن لاستخدام نظام الملفات FAT وراح يكون الفورمات عادي 
* والخيار الاخير انصحك باختياره اذا كنت قد عملت فورمات قبل ادخال السيدي .. واما اذا كنت لم تعمل فورمات للبارتشن اختار اي واحد يناسبك ( انصحك باختيار الرابع .. او الثاني) 
علما بان الــNTFS افضل من الــFAT ولكن في مجالات معينه مثل الشبكات .. 
ولكن عندما تنصب الويندوز على نظام الملفات NTFS فانك لم تستطع رؤيته ولا يمكنك عمل فورمات له الا بعد التحويل الى FAT وذلك عن طريق البارتشن مجك 7 
اختر FAT وعمل فورمات عادي.. 
* وبعد الاختيار راح يسالك للتاكيد هل تريد عمل فورمات للدرايف؟ 
* اضغط حرف F للموافقه 
* واذا تريد تغيير البارتشن او الدرايف اضغط ESC

وبعد الضغط على F راح يقول للمواصله اضغط انتر 
* وللرجوع ESC 
* و (F3) للخروج 
F 
* راح يقوم بعمل الفورمات وما عليك سوى الانتظار 

وبعد الانتهاء من عملية الفورمات 
* راح يقوم بنسخ الملفات وانشاء فولدر الو مجلد لبناء قاعدة البيانات (لتنزيل ملفات الويندوز


بيعيد التشغيل تلقائيا



ثم يفتح معالج اختيارات اللغه

Next 
هنا ادخل اسم ( اي اسم) 
* Next 

ثم رقم المنتج
و في العادة يكون مكتوب على السيدي

راح يعطيك اسم افتراضي ( اذا تبي تغيره ) 
ولا تدخل الباسوورد لو كنت لا تريد استخدامو لشبكه (هذا للبروفيشنال XP ) 
تستطيع عمل ذالك من الويندوز بعد التنصيب.. 
Next 

راح يبدا معالج الترحيب لويندوز .. 
* Next 
* هنا يطلب منك ادخال المستخدمين واعطاك خمسة اماكن لخمسة مستخدمين.. 
* بعد ادخال اسمك 
* Next 
* FINISH
 
 
*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا

----------


## مدحت

تعلم الفورمات وتركيب اكس بي







لمن يريد ويندوز XP فإنه يجب أن يكون لديه الرام من 64 فما فوق لضمان أعلى جودة. 



الآن سنشرح طريقة تنزيل XP وهي كالتالي: 



-إذا كان الكمبيوتر يشتغل أعد تشغيله



2-عندما يبدأ الجهاز التشغيل في الشاشة السوداء إضغط Del إختصار ديليت 

وبعدها غالبا ما تأتيك شاشة زرقاء حرك بمفاتيح الأسهم إلى أن تصل للخيار 

BIOS FEATURES SETUP 

ثم اضغط انتر عليه سيفتح شاشة جديدة انزل إلى أن تصل إلى:

BOOT SEQUENCE:C,A,SCS1 

وغيرها بمفتاحي

PAGE UP,PAGE DOWN 

إلى أن تصبح:

BOOT SEQUENCE:CD-ROM,C,A

ثم اضغط بعدها على:

Esc

وثم سيرجع بك إلى الصفحة الأولى انزل إلى أن تصل إلى:

SAVE & EXIT SETUP

واضغط عليه بالإنتر وسيظهر لك مربع حوار مكتوب فيه:

SAVE TO CMOS AND EXIT(Y/N)?1 

اضغط على الحرف Y من الكيبورد(لوحة المفاتيح)ثم اضغط إنتروسوف يعاد التشغيل. 



3-بعد إعادة التشغيل أدخل CD الويندوز فوراً 



سوف يأتيك سطر وراح تلاحظ ان CD داخل السيدي روم يدور اضغط ENTER فوراً وبيجيك التالي/ 



عند الاقلاع سوف يقوم الجهاز بقراءة الCD وسف تظهر الشاشه (windows setup) وهي باللون الازرق مثل الصورة ذي:



ثم تظهر شاشة ..طبعا اضغط انتر للتنصيب وحرف R لعملية اصلاح الويندوز... 



* راح يعيد التشغيل تلقائيا 



* راح تجيك صفحه (زرقاء) welcome to setup WINDOWS SETUP 



* اضغط انتر للتنزيل الان 



* وحرف (R) لعملية الاصلاح 



* و (F3) لالغاء التنزيل



هنا الاتفاقية.. طبعا اضغط على F8



هنا راح يعطيك خيارات نظام الملفات وراح يعرضلك حجم البارتشن اللي راح تنزل عليه الــXP 

ملاحظه... تاكد بان الحجم هو حجم الدرايف الو البارتشن اللي انت تريد التنزيل عليه مثلا الـــD



هنا راح يعطيك الخيارات... 



* تهيئة البارتشن لاستخدام نظام الملفات NTFS والفورمات راح يكون سريع..



* تهيئة البارتشن لاستخدام نظام الملفات FAT والفورمات او التهيئة راح تكون سريعه 



* تهيئة البارتشن لاستخدام نظام الملفات NTFS والفورمات راح يكون عادي 



* تهيئة البارتشن لاستخدام نظام الملفات FAT وراح يكون الفورمات عادي



* والخيار الاخير انصحك باختياره اذا كنت قد عملت فورمات قبل ادخال السيدي .. واما اذا كنت لم تعمل فورمات للبارتشن اختار اي واحد يناسبك ( انصحك باختيار الرابع .. او الثاني) 

علما بان الــNTFS افضل من الــFAT ولكن في مجالات معينه مثل الشبكات .. 

ولكن عندما تنصب الويندوز على نظام الملفات NTFS فانك لم تستطع رؤيته ولا يمكنك عمل فورمات له الا بعد التحويل الى FAT وذلك عن طريق البارتشن مجك 7 

اختر FAT وعمل فورمات عادي.. 



* وبعد الاختيار راح يسالك للتاكيد هل تريد عمل فورمات للدرايف؟ 



* اضغط حرف F للموافقه 



* واذا تريد تغيير البارتشن او الدرايف اضغط ESC (عزيزي تاكد بان الدرايف هو المطلوب



وبعد الضغط على F راح يقول للمواصله اضغط انتر 



* وللرجوع ESC 



* و (F3) للخروج 



*F راح يقوم بعمل الفورمات وما عليك سوى الانتظار









راح يقوم بنسخ الملفات وانشاء فولدر او مجلد لبناء قاعدة البيانات (لتنزيل ملفات الويندوز)



راح يعيد التشغيل تلقائيا





ثم يبدأ بالتنصيب....





وراح يفتح معالج اختيارات اللغه 



* Next أو التالي



هنا ادخل اسم ( اي اسم) 



* Next أو التالي



ثم السيريال نمبر رقم المنتج



راح يعطيك اسم افتراضي ( غيرو لو تحب) 



ولا تدخل الباسوورد لو كنت لا تريد استخدامه لشبكه (هذا للبروفيشنال XP ) 



تستطيع عمل ذالك من الويندوز بعد التنصيب.. 



Next أو التالي

*( الكويت-الرياض)



راح يبدا معالج الترحيب لويندوز .. 



* Next 

* هنا يطلب منك ادخال المستخدمين واعطاك خمسة اماكن لخمسة مستخدمين.. 



* بعد ادخال اسمك 

* Next 

* FINISH 



انتهى التحميل وراح يدخل على الويندوز XP

----------


## عُبادة

الف شكر

----------


## mylife079

مشكور

----------


## m_vip_991

[align=center]يسلموووووو كتير

لو كان بالصور بتكون أسهل عشان نتعلم الطريقة

تقبل مروري  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## مدحت

*شكرا اخي ربيع للمساعدة


انا بالخدمة اخوي مدحت*

----------


## The Gentle Man

مشكوووووووووووور اخي
يسلموا الك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا اخ ربيع 

يسلمووو 

موضوع مهم و رائع و مفيد

----------


## coconut

يعطيك العافية أكشن مان

----------


## esso-boy

بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## saleem1969

مشكور يا باشا

----------


## saleem1969

مشكورين يا اخي

----------


## رشا احمد

مشكوووووور

----------


## nadeed

جزاك الله كل الخير 
تحياتى

----------


## nadeed

جزاك الله كل الخير 
تحياتى

----------


## محمود الكترونك

[align=center][/align] بامانه

انا عاجز عن مدى وصف اعجابى

بالموضوع

بامانه مجهود جبار جبار جبار جبار


واعتقد ان كلمه شكرا لمجهودك لا تكفى


 لو تقبل منى كل فائق الاحترام والتقدير 

يكون كتير عليا


فعلا تعبت فى الموضوع

وجزاك اله خيرا

----------


## هلا

[align=center] :Si (22): 






thanks[/align]

----------


## sarah-333

*شكرا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
ويعطيك العافيه*

----------

